# powdered agar agar vs fondant..



## youngchaos (May 21, 2013)

Hello,i am getting mad,i tried 3 times to do agar agar based fondant to cover a cake.. but... my result is a sticky and crumbled result..

I followed this recipe :

Ingredients

0.70 oz (20 g) powdered gelatine + ⅕ cup (50 ml) cold water
3.3 oz (100 g) fructose + 1½ tbsp (20 ml) water
1 tbsp glycerine
30.4 oz (900 g) powdered sugar

Instructions

Dissolve gelatine in cold water. Let stand for a few minutes.
Combine fructose with water and heat until it boils, stirring. Let it boil for 30 sec. and remove from heat. Add gelatine and glycerine. Combine.
Add the mixture to half of the powdered sugar, stir with spoon to combine. Gradually add the rest of the powdered sugar. Turn onto working surface and knead until it comes together.
Leave on working surface for 30 minutes so that it cools.
Keep covered in plastic wrap, in an air-tight container on room temperatures. If you don't use all at once, it might harden, so heat it in microwave for 4 seconds, it will become pliable again. It stores well for 1 month, but it's best to use in 2-3 days.

But i just used 1/2 ingredients to try.

I replaced the 10 g powdered gelatin with 1 teaspoon of powdered agar agar..... setting it 10 min in 25ml water and then make boil and dissolve with honey...

Where i failed? Should i just put 10g of agar ?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

1 tablespoon of agar agar would be closer to the mark, rather than 1 teaspoon.


----------



## youngchaos (May 21, 2013)

Even if it's powdered? And can you guide me on the correct use of it? I take a tablespoon of agar agar powdered then i put it in cold water to dissolve totally then boil with honey & water for how much?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Put the agar ( powdered, if you were using flakes it would be about 3 tablespoons ) ) in hot water ( not cold ) for about 10 minutes. Then heat the remaining water and honey ( it is important to heat the mixture you are adding it to because agar starts to set at about 90*F ), add the water agar mix and bring to a boil ( agar needs boiling temp in order to fully dissolve as opposed to gelatin which starts to break down with boiling ). Reduce heat and simmer for 1-5 minutes ( if you were using flakes it would 10-15 minutes )


----------



## youngchaos (May 21, 2013)

So i got 1 Tablespoon of Agar Powdered + 25ml water (hot)


50g Honey and 10 ml water

450 gr icing sugar 


Are the ingredient ratio ok?

When i boil and make it simmer for 1-5 just i have to add it fast in the 450g sugar? I got a bosch with hook attachment!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Are you using shortening?


----------



## youngchaos (May 21, 2013)

Not,should I? If you have a personal recipe i can try yours,feel free to suggest me the best recipe you think ! Thanks!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I have used agar agar and I have made fondant, but I have never made fondant with agar agar so I have no recipe for exactly that. I just did a google search and found several. This one seems like it would be a good starting point http://specialtycakecreations.com/how-to-make-vegan-fondant/


----------



## youngchaos (May 21, 2013)

She said she never used for covering a cake and it might be harder .. and may not be good for a large cake.. damn!

I guess i'm gonna buy some vegan marshmellow.. and try vegan MMfondant :S


----------



## youngchaos (May 21, 2013)

Hey,maybe i found a good recipe

25 ounces agar powder
1/4 cup water
1/2 cup glucose
1 tablespoon vegetable glycerine
1 tablespoon cocoa butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
8 cups (2 pounds) powdered sugar

I would like to ask you,can i replace glycerine and cocoa butter? if yes,wich ingredients?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Glycerine is a must for fondant made with agar agar. It keeps it pliable and from drying out and cracking. The cocoa butter can be replaced with vegetable shortening.


----------



## youngchaos (May 21, 2013)

Oh shet.. that's why my fondant get "dry" and cracky?! 

I cannot find glycerin here.. damn...

Well i am gonna try the "Modeling Chocolate" more easy to find the ingredients and use vegetarina ingredient aswell!


Just a question,can i replace corn syrup (light) with Honey? Or i will just mess up?


----------



## youngchaos (May 21, 2013)

Ok , i'm back ! I followed another recipe :

1 teaspoon agar + 30 ml water 

I let it rest for 10 min in cold water then started to heat it at low , in 10 min, after i added 80gr glucose and 15 gr butter (i'm vegetarian not vegan) but.. i got big Agar LUMPS and i cannot proceed .. i tried one time this and got a perfect Fondant but full of agar lumps... what i'm doing wrong? Maybe the glucose is too cold and made the Agar Set? What i should do? 

Help pls!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

cakecentral.com has a huge collection of recipes.

Did not search for vegan fondant but as a large section of the members are pro the recipes shared should be on point (a pro will not share something just to "listen to themselves talk").

So pick out a likely recipe that will fit your needs and contact per PM the listed "developer" and ask if they would be available to help you with any problems that may arise.

That's what I would do......

mimi


----------

